# Guess what I found...?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Someone in my area has a cart! Just a 2 wheeled one. I am going to see if they will consider payments, as I'm still trying to save up for my dad to bring me a goat. 

*fingers crossed*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I pray... that you can get it.....good luck............. ray: :hug:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Hope you get it!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I really hope you can get it!!!! ray: :dance:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I FOUND ALSO A CART AND HARNESS. *is all excited can you tell*

THe lady is going to let me pay it off by installments. I am all goose bumpey. ANd congrats to you also.

So we will be both adding cart pics to the sight here.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Person won't email me back. So I guess I'm not getting it. But I did go to an antique store and found a small horse buggy to get some inspriration for a 2 seater goat carriage.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

:angry: That's so frustrating when you want something so bad and they don't respond :veryangry: Happens all of the time when I reply to ads on Craigslist. I always respond back to people no matter what. Someone was selling cart here that had 3 wheels for $300 it was really nice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be... they sold it already... and ignoring your e-mail...I have found alot of people do that with me to...I myself ......when I have sold something.... I ...at least tell them ....that it has been sold.....I think it is so rude ....not responding back ..........I am so sorry ...you didn't get it....  :hug: 

I am glad .........that you found a small horse buggy... at the antique store.... :wink:


----------

